# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  نصائح لقيادة السيارة

## mylife079

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نصائح ذهبية للقيادة 

1- لا تقد سيارتك وأنت مجهد أو مشتت الذهن ، فرد فعلك سيكون بطيئاً . 


2- لا تركن السيارة في المنحنيات أو المنحدرات حيث لا تراها السيارات الأخرى ، ولا تقف مطلقاً 


على يسار الطريق فذلك دعوة مفتوحة للحوادث .


3- أوقف السيارة فوراً إذا انثقب أحد الإطارات فتحركك على الإطار المثقوب قد يتلفه تماماً بما لا 


يجدي معه أي إصلاح ، كذلك قد يتلف ( الجنط ) . 



4- اضغط على دواسة القابض ( الدبرياج ) عند بدء إدارة المحرك ، فذلك يفصل القابض وصندوق 


التروس عن المحرك ، وبذلك يقل الحمل على البطارية وبادئ الإدارة الكهربي ( المارش ) ويطيل 


عمرهما . 
5- استخدم ترسا منخفضاً ( الأول أو الثاني ) لصعود مرتفع حتى تحصل على عزم كبير ، كذلك 


استخدم نفس الترس لهبوط نفس المنحدر حتى يقوم المحرك بعمل فرملة ذاتية لمجموعة نقل 


الحركة والسيارة ، وتجنب استعمال الفرملة عند هبوطك المنحدرات فذلك قد يرفع حرارتها كثيراً مما


يشلها عن العمل ، ويزيد من معدل تآكلها . 



6- أوقف السيارة فوراً إذا أضاءت لمبة الزيت ، فدوران المحرك تحت ضغط منخفض للزيت يدمره ، 


وتقص سبب إضاءة اللمبة وعالجه . 



7- لاتكثر من استخدام القابض ( الدبرياج ) بدون داع ، ولا تسند قدمك على دواسة القابض ، فذلك 


يزيد تآكل قرص القابض ( دسك الدبرياج ) ويلزمك بمداومة ضبطه وتغييره بعد فترات قصيرة . 


8- داوم الكشف على ضغط الإطارات وضبطه كل مرة أو ثاني مرة تتزود فيها بالبنزين . 


9- داوم الكشف على الزيت وإكماله كل مرة أو ثاني مرة تتزود فيها بالبنزين ، وتكرار نقص الزيت 


دليل على عيب فابحث عنه وعالجه . 


10- داوم الكشف على محلول البطارية كل مرة أو ثاني مرة تتزود فيها بالبنزين ، وأكمله بالماء


المقطر . 


11- لا تستعمل الفرملة خلال انحرافك في المنحنيات . بل استعملها قبل ذلك لابطاء السيارة إلى


السرعة المناسبة للمنحنى . حتى يكون تركيزك عند الانحرافات على التوجيه فقط . 


12- لا تنقل إلى وضع الحياد ( المور ) أثناء تحرك السيارة . فذلك يفقدك التحكم فيها وإذا حاولت رفع


السرعة فستتأخر حتى تنقل إلى وضع الترس الأول أو الثاني أو الثالث . 


13- للدخول بين سيارتين على جانب الطريق . تجاوز السيارتين ثم ارجع بالسيارة للخلف لتسهل


عليك المأمورية . 


14- عند تزحلق السيارة على الأرض الطينية أو المتربة أو المبللة بمياه الأمطار وجه السيارة في


إتجاه التزحلق حتى تتفادى احتمال انقلابها . 


15- في السيارات ذات الجر المزدوج على المحورين ( 4 × 4 ) مثل الجيب . استخدم المحور 


الخلفي فقط عند تحرك السيارة على طريق ممهد . فذلك يوفر إستهلاك البنزين . واستعمل 


المحورين في الطريق غير الممهد . 


16- لا ننصح بكثير من العمليات التي يجربها الميكانيكيون في السوق . مثل ملء ممتصات 


الاهتزازات ( المساعدين ) أو ضبطها . بل نفضل تغييرها .


17- كذلك لا ننصح بعملية تركيب بطانة ( تيل ) جديدة لاسطوانة القابض ( اسطوانة الدبرياج ) بل


الأفضل تغييرها كلها . 


18- وأيضاً لا نوافق على عملية تزويد الإطارات بأجزاء من اطارات قديمة بين الإطار الخارجي والإطار



الداخلي . ويسميها الفنيون ( طاقية ) فذلك يفسد اتزان العجلة ويزيد الاجهادات على كرسيها ( 

رومان البلي ) 
19- احذر عند شراء السيارات المستعملة ولا يغرنك سعر الشراء . فمن بعده هناك التكاليف الجارية


من استهلاك بنزين وزيت وقطع غيار وإصلاح وتضييع الوقت بين الورش المختلفة . ناهيك عن


مشاكل التعطل في الطريق . 


20- لا تتضرر من أن تتخطاك سيارة أخرى . أو حتى موتوسيكل . فكلنا للأسف نرتكب خطأ جسيماً



بمحاولتنا زيادة السرعة عند محاولة المركبات الأخرى تخطينا . وفي هذا خطر على الجميع .

----------


## مدحت

مشكور جدا يا محمد والله النصائح هاي لازم الواحد يحفظها حفظ

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا يا محمد على المعلومات

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (35):  والله في اشياء ما فهمتها..شو " القابض"؟؟
يسلموا عالموضوع

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## فارس الأحلام

شكراً :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## shshshs

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mylife079

شكراً على المرور

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووو ع النصائح كتير كلك زوء

----------


## mylife079

شكراً على مرورك جوري

----------

